# PPV Problem - Turn off Fake Call?



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't buy PPV movies now. I know it's related to fake call because if I try to dial-up to the service, it obviously doesn't work anymore.

Can fake call be turned off so I can update my account? When I try to order PPV now it says I can't, and that I have to call customer service.

Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

I am assuming fakecall is in your rc.sysinit.author file. You would need to comment out that line and the two route add statements, then reboot.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

You should still be able to order PPV movies via the DirecTV website. Just log in and order the movies online. They'll be activated for every receiver on your account instead of just on the one you would have ordered it through using the remote.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

shredhead said:


> I am assuming fakecall is in your rc.sysinit.author file. You would need to comment out that line and the two route add statements, then reboot.


I thought the directv call was unrelated to the tivo call (and didn't use the network)


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

fakecall has no effect on the PPV ordering
I have had my hacked box blocked from contacting tivo.com for more than 2 years and I order ppv via remote all the time.


----------



## dbuchthal (Dec 25, 2001)

I have the same problem as ipodfreek. I got into this state by using InstantCake to hack my DirecTV HDTiVo box and then The Slicer to upgrade to 6.3. When my box was upgraded, everything seemed ok, but PPV was dead.

First off, I found that The Slicer had changed my phone prefix to something that didn't work. Clearing them got my daily call working, but I still can't order PPV. I still don't know what causes the problem.

As for ordering from the website, I do find that works. However, you can't schedule the event to record in advance. I have been able to order from the web site and then hit the Record button on the remote after the show has begun, but that really sucks. Particularly for an expensive PPV (like a UFC event) where I'm not going to be around. I really want the UI to show me the show is going to successfully be ordered and record.


----------

